# Reimbursement for tumor board mtg



## sferguson (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my surgeons said he was told he could bill the patients ins for going to the bi-monthly tumor board meeting and discussing the patients progress.
Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## jweyand (Feb 6, 2013)

*Medical Team Conference*

Check the guidelines for 99367, medical team conference (assuming pt or family not present during meeting?).  Must be at least 3 health care profs from different specialties, each providing direct care to pt.


----------

